# Hamilton Greyhound wagon parts needed ....



## Fleetmaster46 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hello guys n gals. New guy here I didn't see a place to introduce myself yet so I guess I'll start here lol. I have a green Hamilton Greyhound wagon that I'm almost done with but I need two of the little chess pieces for the top rail. Was hoping someone here could help me out finding some....

Thanks!!


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 28, 2020)

Nice one,Cool color. I cant help with the parts,just wanted to give kudos. I have a 40's  aluminum greyhound. I needed a hub cap,finally got an ebay alert after a year or so  for 2....Cool Chevy BTW,I always liked the Fleetmaster and later Fleetlines


----------



## Fleetmaster46 (Mar 28, 2020)

PCHiggin said:


> Nice one,Cool color. I cant help with the parts,just wanted to give kudos. I have a 40's  aluminum greyhound. I needed a hub cap,finally got an ebay alert after a year or so  for 2....Cool Chevy BTW,I always liked the Fleetmaster and later Fleetlines





Thanks man! The aluminum ones are hard to find too! I guess anymore they all are getting that way lol... I don't know if you are looking for the script caps buf there is a full set on there now for 49 bucks obo.

And also thanks I just pretty much finished my 46 up late last year. It was a fun build!


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 28, 2020)

I've never seen those Hamilton wagon rail stanchions anywhere for sale. If you know anyone with a machine shop they could probably turn a couple down from round bar stock using one of yours as a pattern. I have a 1954 Hamilton wagon which I believe is missing a couple as well. Welcome to the CABE!

Dave


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 28, 2020)

Fleetmaster46 said:


> Thanks man! The aluminum ones are hard to find too! I guess anymore they all are getting that way lol... I don't know if you are looking for the script caps buf there is a full set on there now for 49 bucks obo.
> 
> And also thanks I just pretty much finished my 46 up late last year. It was a fun build!



I found the cap,actually had to buy 2,lol.Ebay.... Just realized my post didnt make sense. Too early in the morning. Heres mine,I think its post WWII do to the old style wheels.....I'm now on the lookout for a '55-'56 Yellow Radio Line Davy Crockett.


----------



## Fleetmaster46 (Mar 28, 2020)

ridingtoy said:


> I've never seen those Hamilton wagon rail stanchions anywhere for sale. If you know anyone with a machine shop they could probably turn a couple down from round bar stock using one of yours as a pattern. I have a 1954 Hamilton wagon which I believe is missing a couple as well. Welcome to the CABE!
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave! Yeah I'm going to hit up a couple shops we work with and see if they'll make me some. If I can get them to make a few I'll let you know!


----------



## Fleetmaster46 (Mar 28, 2020)

PCHiggin said:


> I found the cap,actually had to buy 2,lol.Ebay.... Just realized my post didnt make sense. Too early in the morning. Heres mine,I think its post WWII do to the old style wheels.....I'm now on the lookout for a '55-'56 Yellow Radio Line Davy Crockett.
> 
> View attachment 1163056
> 
> View attachment 1163064



Oh okay cool I seen the other style too. It never hurts to have an extra! Lol thats a way cool wagon man I love the artilleries!


----------



## 62wagon (Apr 24, 2020)

PCHiggin said:


> I found the cap,actually had to buy 2,lol.Ebay.... Just realized my post didnt make sense. Too early in the morning. Heres mine,I think its post WWII do to the old style wheels.....I'm now on the lookout for a '55-'56 Yellow Radio Line Davy Crockett.
> 
> View attachment 1163056
> 
> View attachment 1163064



Nice wagon! have a couple but not that nice. Been sitting on them for a bit mainly BC of time. Not sure if i want to go though them or leave as found. Not sure on value so once the time comes will determine I suppose. I like things both ways but as we all know "restoring" has to be a labor of love....


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 25, 2020)

62wagon said:


> Nice wagon! have a couple but not that nice. Been sitting on them for a bit mainly BC of time. Not sure if i want to go though them or leave as found. Not sure on value so once the time comes will determine I suppose. I like things both ways but as we all know "restoring" has to be a labor of love....



Thanks,None of my business but I'd just clean/regrease and enjoy. Restoration is cool but they're original only once. I always get some nice comment or compliment on mine while walking the dog


----------



## Sscalia (Apr 24, 2021)

Fleetmaster46 said:


> Hello guys n gals. New guy here I didn't see a place to introduce myself yet so I guess I'll start here lol. I have a green Hamilton Greyhound wagon that I'm almost done with but I need two of the little chess pieces for the top rail. Was hoping someone here could help me out finding some....
> 
> Thanks!!
> View attachment 1162740
> ...


----------



## Sscalia (Apr 24, 2021)

Fleetmaster46 said:


> Hello guys n gals. New guy here I didn't see a place to introduce myself yet so I guess I'll start here lol. I have a green Hamilton Greyhound wagon that I'm almost done with but I need two of the little chess pieces for the top rail. Was hoping someone here could help me out finding some....
> 
> Thanks!!
> View attachment 1162740
> ...


----------



## Colwood56 (Aug 10, 2021)

They could be made. I would need the measurements and material used?...I thought of restoring my childhood wagon. Mine does not have these railings but I am missing all 4 hubcaps. And the answer, what shade of red was the wagon originally?


----------



## WLHutton (Oct 16, 2021)

Fleetmaster46 said:


> Hello guys n gals. New guy here I didn't see a place to introduce myself yet so I guess I'll start here lol. I have a green Hamilton Greyhound wagon that I'm almost done with but I need two of the little chess pieces for the top rail. Was hoping someone here could help me out finding some....
> 
> Thanks!!
> View attachment 1162740
> ...



It looks like you have new tires?  If so, what brand and where did you find them?  I'm restoring two red Greyhounds and need those tractor-tread style tires.  thanks.


----------



## Erwin4734 (Aug 21, 2022)

Did you clean your original tires or find a new set? If new, where'd you find them? Thanks


----------

